# week of non-stop fishing Stripers, Flounder and Mahi Mahi



## Captain Ahab (Aug 25, 2008)

Every year I go to Ocean City Maryland for a week of fishing (the wife goes to the beach). This was a year when we left the boat behind so I was relegated to fishing on friend's boats and from shore.

Fishing was awesome this year!!!! The first night I hit the inlet pier looking for bluefish and found striper. Soft plastics on a spec rig landed my first striped bass at around 7 lb and 25" A few more shorts that evening and I went home happy. The next day I hit the same spot and caught a keep flounder - which I filleted and ate for dinner.

I Managed a few stripers every night except Wednesday with Thursday evening being a night where I caught 6 - I also got three more flounder during the day - all on plastics that I poured!

Saturday i did an offshore trip on the Reel Time out of Chincoteague, VA. What a great boat, super Captain and the best mate ever.

Headed out to the 30 fathom line and worked pots for Mahi - kept 29 up to 10 lbs










1st fish of the trip!





Great day!!!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh Yeah - Thursday during the day I went out of Lewes, DE with Steptoo (Gary) and Big Al. What a blast - we even caught a doormat founder at 27"


----------



## Jim (Aug 25, 2008)

Awesome! Glad you had a good week!


----------



## shamoo (Aug 25, 2008)

Good job Capt. way to catchem up, anyone get hurt when you hit that pier :shock: , (only kidding)


----------



## dedawg1149 (Aug 25, 2008)

congrats,glad you had a good week


----------



## Zum (Aug 25, 2008)

Sounds like a great week of fishing.For me always a bonus catching stripers instead of blues.


----------



## Nickk (Aug 25, 2008)

well done Cap'n!


----------



## G3_Guy (Aug 25, 2008)

Congratulations on the great week!


----------



## jkbirocz (Aug 25, 2008)

Sounds like you had a happy wife all week :lol: 

I was lucky enough to eat some of Dave's Mahi, I arrived home from fishing lastnight and Dave brought me some....cooked even  It was delicious, thanks again.


----------



## bcritch (Aug 26, 2008)

Looks like you had a great week. I can't wait for the Striper fishing to pickup here in jersey


----------



## SMDave (Aug 26, 2008)

bcritch said:


> Looks like you had a great week. I can't wait for the Striper fishing to pickup here in jersey


Ditto ](*,)


----------



## mtnman (Aug 26, 2008)

Glad to here you had a good safe trip and caught some fish.


----------



## Popeye (Aug 28, 2008)

Captain Ahab said:


> What a blast - we even caught a doormat founder at 27"



MOM??? :shock:


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 28, 2008)

Congrats on the fishing! 8)


----------



## BLK fisher (Aug 28, 2008)

Congrats Ahab. Nice week of fishing.


----------



## Popeye (Aug 28, 2008)

What was the weight on that doormat? Biggest I've taken (by weight) was 10 lb 3 oz. Can't remember the length. Of course I got that one by gigging, not rod and reel. I imagine it fought pretty good.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 29, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> What was the weight on that doormat? Biggest I've taken (by weight) was 10 lb 3 oz. Can't remember the length. Of course I got that one by gigging, not rod and reel. I imagine it fought pretty good.




Did not weigh it but would guess around 7 lbs. Not a true doormat but still a real nice fish.

Yes, they fight really well


----------



## Fish Monger (Aug 29, 2008)

CONGRATS!!!!! Always nice to be catching fish!


----------



## SMDave (Aug 29, 2008)

Captain Ahab said:


> flounderhead59 said:
> 
> 
> > What was the weight on that doormat? Biggest I've taken (by weight) was 10 lb 3 oz. Can't remember the length. Of course I got that one by gigging, not rod and reel. I imagine it fought pretty good.
> ...



Almost :wink: . Hey, still bigger than any fluke I've ever caught.


----------



## slim357 (Aug 29, 2008)

Sounds like you did better than I did this year. The inlet pier you fished off of is that the pay pier all the way down?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 30, 2008)

slim357 said:


> Sounds like you did better than I did this year. The inlet pier you fished off of is that the pay pier all the way down?



Not that pier - just off the rocks at the jetty. No pay, just lots of striped bass if you figure it out :wink:


----------



## slim357 (Aug 30, 2008)

Yea i never figure it out, so then are you talkin about the area thats from like 3st down, just goin all the way up close to that bridge thats down there?


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Aug 30, 2008)

Good eatin'! Nice job, esquired


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 31, 2008)

slim357 said:


> Yea i never figure it out, so then are you talkin about the area thats from like 3st down, just goin all the way up close to that bridge thats down there?



No. I am talking about the inlet - at the end of the boardwalk 

It is where the bay meets the ocean on one side is the beach and the other the inlet. Fish under the lights - cast into the dark, stay in contact with the bottom


----------

